# Post your oil and oil change intervals!



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey folks,
I am trying to figure out what type of oil you are using and how long your oil change intervals are. Please post
1) Oil Type
2) Oil change interval (Miles/Kilometers)
3) Highway/City driving (in percentage)
4) Engine type (2.0T, 1.8T, 3.2 etc)
Thanks guys!


_Modified by vliou at 6:17 AM 11-26-2009_


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (vliou)*

1) German Castrol 0w30
2) 7500km
3) 80 highway 20 city
4) 2.0T FSI


_Modified by vliou at 6:17 AM 11-26-2009_


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (vliou)*

1. An oil meeting the specifications listed in the owner's manual.
2. The interval listed in the owner's manual.
3. 70-80% highway, 20-30% city.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

What about adding the motor you are putting the oil into?
1) motul xcess 8100 5w40
2) 3,500 miles
3) 75% highway, 25% city
4) 2.0T FSI


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

1) mobil 1 0w40
2) 3000 miles
3) 50% highway, 50% city
4) 2.5 L

1) mobil 1 0w40
2) 3000 miles/ once per year
3) 80% highway 20% city
4) 1.8 T


----------



## stevies3 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (vliou)*

1) Oil Type 
Castrol Syntec 5-40
2) Oil change interval (Miles/Kilometers)
First change at 1000 miles, 5K thereafter...
3) Highway/City driving (in percentage)
50-50
4) Engine type (2.0T, 1.8T, 3.2 etc)
2.0T
Thanks guys!


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (vliou)*

LubroMoly Synthoil Premium 5W-40
OCI=8000km
95% highway/open road. (my town has one stop sign)
2.0T FSI
BrrrAAAP!


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

2003 Jetta GLI (24v VR6)
AMSOIL AFL for 96K miles
10K mile OCI
50/50 driving?
Recently put M1 0W-40 in, may try GC next!
robert


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (vliou)*

1. castrol syntec 0w30
2. 5000 miles (dealer oil change free at 10k w/ castrol syntec 5w40)
3. 30/70
4. 2009 Passat 2.0t (apr chip)


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_2003 Jetta GLI (24v VR6)
AMSOIL AFL for 96K miles
10K mile OCI
50/50 driving?
Recently put M1 0W-40 in, may try GC next!
robert

I'm only familiar with Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula... which is what I've been using for the past 100k miles. The longest I've taken the OCI to is about 7k miles. Is the AFL something special that Amsoil produces so that you can get away with 10k mile intervals on the 24v VR6?


----------



## dococ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (vliou)*

1) Pentosin High Performance II 5W-40
2) 6500 Miles
3) 60/40
4) 1.8T
with regular oil analysis.
I also have a bypass oil filter setup installed.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (dococ)*

2000 jetta 2.0l.
10k miles (factory interval).
mobil1 15w50 extended performance with an oem filter.
95% highway.
i burn one quart at 5000 miles, top it off, then i'm good until 10k miles.
this car has 344k miles on it and has been running this since 100k miles. prior to that, i had free oil changes at the dealer, i ran an oem filter with castrol 5w40.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (silverstoned83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstoned83* »_I'm only familiar with Amsoil 5w-40 European Car Formula... which is what I've been using for the past 100k miles. The longest I've taken the OCI to is about 7k miles. Is the AFL something special that Amsoil produces so that you can get away with 10k mile intervals on the 24v VR6?

AFL is the European Car Formula. I am not sure what you mean by "get away with 10K mile intervals" as that is the factory recommended OCI, at least in 2003:
http://s.gonkgonk.com/vw-2003vr6maintenance
Now, personally I do not have any UOAs at 10K to show that this has been working. If I knew then what I know now, I would probably sample at 5K and see what it looked like before going to 10K. I doubt that I will get that chance now as I am tracking the car a lot more and dumping the oil far more often due to that.
robert


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (tungub)*

I haven't looked at the manual for years... but I thought that I remember reading/hearing that the interval was only 10k miles on the TDI engines. I'll have to take a closer look at my manual. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (silverstoned83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverstoned83* »_I haven't looked at the manual for years... but I thought that I remember reading/hearing that the interval was only 10k miles on the TDI engines. I'll have to take a closer look at my manual. Thanks for the info.

In the US for the early 2000s or thereabouts, the oil change intervals were:
2.0L, TDI, VR6: 5,000 and 10,000 miles, then every 10,000 miles
1.8L, 2.8L (Passat) V6: every 5,000 miles


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Post your oil and oil change intervals! (tjl)*

That's good to know... I like AMSOIL and all, but it's definitely not cheap. I'm going to send off a sample to be analyzed at 5k miles to see how it looks.


----------

